
200 Pounds of Cocaine and an Aristocrat Sugar Trader’s Nightmare - protomyth
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-30/into-africa-cocaine-commodities-and-a-blue-blooded-trader
======
joshstrange
> “The Spanish stressed this was a rip-off load and the recipient of the
> container would have no knowledge it was being used to transport drugs,” DEA
> spokesman Melvin Patterson said this week, reiterating a previous statement
> from the agency.

Am I missing something? So criminals use innocent traders containers without
them knowing and this trader was then charged with attempting to smuggle the
cocaine?

~~~
Dylan16807
The prosecutor is probably pressing charges for political reasons.

~~~
oxide
To the average smuggler, it's a write off. To a dealer, at most an
inconvenience. The end user is unaffected.

The only real value of a seizure like this is the political one IMO.

------
spaceflunky
In America, first you get the sugar, then you get the power, then you get da
women...

